# New Yarn website?



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com&#8207; has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

My mind reading abilities have shorted out. 
Could you provide the link?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Or at least the name?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
If you use the search button you can find those that have bought from Smiley Yarn.
And read their comments.
I have not bought any yarn from there.
Linda


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I would guess that you read her post too fast. I found the site although I've never used this one, sorry.
Patty
http://www.smileysyarns.com/


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I edited the first post but don't know how to add a link can you just copy and paste it ? will it be clickable?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.smileysyarns.com/
Not _new_. I can't speak about the website, but I have yet to pass their store (http://www.yelp.ca/biz/smileys-yarn-store-woodhaven)without picking up more yarn than I need. I love the place! Parking is not easy, but - if you're willing to walk a piece - you can usually find free parking on a side street. N.B. CASH ONLY! Worth a stop, if you're in the area.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Boy O Boy! are there clearance prices cheap!!!!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I've looked at their website a number of times. I was under the impression that they have a $50 minimum on orders.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Jessica-Jean, So good to see you on line! But...... I didn't need that web site!! :~) Just got on and ordered my 50.00 dollars worth!! now all I need is time to knit!! Just can't pass up those kind of prices. Happy knitting!!! kaykay


----------



## Sabyzmum (Feb 2, 2012)

I have ordered from Smileys, and they are great! My sister and I combine our order to make the minimum, and the super sale prices are outstanding! I love them! Super quick shipping, and everything was in great shape whe it got to us. I think it took all of about 3 days!! I would highly recommend ordering online from them.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

KayKay., please let me know about your experience with this company. I want to order, but have to be sure they are good company to do business with. God Bless


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

I have ordered from them and have been very happy.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

I sure hope that sale lasts for a few more days. I have to restrain myself till after payday next Monday. LOL Thank goodness I only have the fur kids to answer to, so I can shop till I drop without getting hassles. At those prices it will be hard to make a $50 order, but I think I can handle it, I am sure I can find a few projects that are yummy. LOL


----------



## djp375 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have ordered from them several times. Their prices are the best. The yarn is good quality, just as stated. My only problem is that you have to order so much to get free shipping. I get e-mails all the time. Great Site


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,after I've finished on forum i'll check it out.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

YorkieMama said:


> I sure hope that sale lasts for a few more days. I have to restrain myself till after payday next Monday. LOL Thank goodness I only have the fur kids to answer to, so I can shop till I drop without getting hassles. At those prices it will be hard to make a $50 order, but I think I can handle it, I am sure I can find a few projects that are yummy. LOL


Have you ever ordered from this on line store?
As far as can see they only ship within the continental USA. :-(


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Love Smiley's...great service and I've beem pleased with their yarns


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just checked out this site. The internet sale site has lots of Bernat, Filaratura, and Paton's yarn to mention a few. They have Paton's Moxie yarn in 5 colors that might be just right for those knitting bears. The price per 100 gram skein is $3.99


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

I was thrilled to see this site. What prices!!! Then I noticed that they don't ship to Canada. Darn. It's not hard to get an order up to $50. Oh well, hope the ladies who order from them enjoy it.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I just looked at this site and am devastated that they don't do international shipping! So many beautiful yarns. Never mind at least it stopped me spending....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Luckly we have Smiley's here in NYC. I believe its in Queens. I'm scared to go. I have no self control. Right know I have plenty to keep me busy. I will get there soon. Saving up money for my future sspree.


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have bought several items from Smiley and enjoyed them immensly. Love the prices. The problem is, the best colors sell out pretty fast, so you want to check frequently. I really lucked out my first time, and got lots of good stuff that I am still using up.

They have 2 requirements, you may not buy more than 30 balls of any one yarn, and you must spend at least $50. If you find something you like to spend most of the $50, then look around and buy just 1 of anything that you would like to see and feel. For only a dollar or 2 you can affor to explore things you would not usually consider. I liked the colors of Tahki Flower which is an amazing novelty yarn that makes a great decorative scarf with 5 balls , which I am having a lot of fun with. It actually has little flower protrusions all over so it is tricky to knit with but not impossible if you keep it plenty loose and do not tink or frog. It is really special, and they still have some for very little. I also got some glorious purple silk mix that is so soft I can't wait to use it, and I am making two t shirts from a thin metallic yarn Gedifra Momentum that still has some colors left.

1 thing, I do not know if they ever get more in of the same yarn
despite the message about awaiting more. They have not while I have been watching.

I found an increddibly soft Sinsations which is gone now, but there is some at DBNY now. So if you like looking around and experimenting, this is a fun site and I definitely recommend the prices! sorry about the sticky keyboard.

Siddy


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Smiley's is THE BEST!!!. I used to go to the sale they have here in Manhattan once a year but now I found a way to get there on the QM15 Express Bus from midtown so I go to the store when they have sales. I'm a charity knitter and their prices can't be beat.
Beth


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have used their website for years. Yes, you do have to order $50.00 in order to get the yarn. I have ordered from them before they were on the internet and I got the yarn samples in the mail each month. Just one yarn sample, so if you did not want it, you waited until the next month to see if there was a yarn you would like and use. Today you can see the yarn, price, etc. They carry name brands, also needles, crochet hooks, and accessories. I have noticed that they have changed their website with the yarn name and price before you click on the yarn icon. I wish I lived closer to the stores where they have their sales, but I am here in Indiana, so I order online.


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, I recently purchased yarn from them and they a have nice selection.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I have Smiley's in my Favorites, but do not know how to get it from there to the Forum.

Smiley's Yarn tele# 718-847-2185

Hope this helps


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a native New Yorker who always shopped in their store, and have used them many times since moving south. The only problem is that you have to order at least $50 worth of yarn for them to ship it to you. They are great to work with, are very helpful if you have any questions, and have been in business many, many years, and some of the employees have been with them forever.
If you go onto their site and click on online orders, you will see what they have to offer, some of it starting at $.99. Their yarns are lovely, the prices are fantastic, and if you decid eto place an order, try ordering with a friend, and this way neither one of you have to spend the $50. You will definitely enjoy buying from them.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

All of my bears that attended the picnic were knit with Smiley's yarn. I am making one now that cost 50 cents a skein and I need less than 3 skeins to make a Need A Hug bear. I live too close (10 minutes by car) and have to restrain myself - like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Watch for their sales and you'll feel like you've hit the jackpot! They put really nice yarn on sale with very deep price cuts. If there's something you really wanted to make but the recommended yarn makes it impossible for your budget, look there. I got an order recently that allowed me to make a gift for around $20 instead of over $150 and found other yarn that I can also use and that makes up the $50 minimum requirement--really a great place!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Thanks for the link,after I've finished on forum i'll check it out.


They don't ship Outside Continental USA, so need to know friendly people who might send any purchase on to you


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

I am the worse at computers---I don't know about your question regards copy and paste----- but I did learn that to make something on this site "linkable" you need to include the http:// at the start of the website. If this is not correct maybe someone else will help us.


----------



## pprose (Jan 24, 2012)

rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


I use to buy from them when I lived in Queens New York. They have the most amazing amount of yarn, but I have yet to order from on line. I'm thinking of ordering Trellis yarn from them.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have ordered from them and been very satisfied.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


I've used Smileys forever. I've never had any problems. I bought a circ there and the cord came loose and they replaced it, no fuss, no muss, no bother, and apologized about it. There used to be a wonderful shop on Jamaica Avenue just off Woodhaven Blvd., but they closed. I don't know why. I got enough yarn there to keep two stores like that in business forever. There's a shop in Manhattan where I'm on a first-name basis with everybody. I haven't bought online yet, because I like to "feel up" the yarn before I buy it.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Wonderful online store, too! I have bought many items from them and never regretted what I got. Their prices can't be beat!


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Also a note. On some yarns need to order minimum 30 balls 
If you check each yarn separately. It gives you that info 
They only ship USA 
Sharon


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I've ordered from them many times. They have lovely yarns. I've never had a problem with customer service either. My only objection is the minimum $50 order. I usually go in with a friend so we each only have to order $25.


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

yes, it's great. I bought some, and my yarn was wonderful. One was soft sox, they don't sell anymore and the other was baby yarn. both were great.
if have no problem spending atleast 50.00 and the shipping is steep. other than that, they have a variety of yarns all the time, they are constantly updating their inventory, and put things on sale, 1.00 for a ball of yarn is unheard of these days.
I go in with my friend, so the 50.00 isn't so bad.
have fun and they are reliable.
Patti


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Smiley's website is only new to you! I've bought from them several times and like their prices and service.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


I have it in favorites.
Yes, I've ordered from Smiley's, and like what I have received and the service!


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes. You can just copy and paste link addresses into your posts.

The actual form of a link is http://linkaddress. When you paste it, it is not underlined (NOT YET A LINK). After you send your post, it becomes an underlined link.

Just remember, not all links actually go where you intended. This one isn't a real address even though it looks like one.


----------



## ktge- (Jun 7, 2011)

My husband's grandmother used to buy me yarn from their store and I have ordered thousands of dollars worth over the years without a problem.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I use them all the time. I also have the opportunity to go to their store since I live in Queens New York. All I can say is go for it, sign up and you will receive emails when there are sales


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dsynr Smiley's on Jamaica Avenue has not closed down completely they are open on Fridays, Saturdays and I believe Sundays. Smiley's is also open for special sales days like the one they just had in May where they were open I believe for 10 days in a row. If you are on their email list they will send you postings of their in store sales, otherwise you could always contact me and ask I would be more than happy to keep you informed. Have a great day


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

When I ordered the first time I was scare so I call them ...and it was a real store ....and real prices so...I recomend it.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

john71105 said:


> Yes. You can just copy and paste link addresses into your posts.
> 
> The actual form of a link is http://linkaddress. When you paste it, it is not underlined (NOT YET A LINK). After you send your post, it becomes an underlined link.
> 
> Just remember, not all links actually go where you intended. This one isn't a real address even though it looks like one.


Hi,
Thank you for the info.
I guess this will be a test if I got it right :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

You can get on their email list for their periodic big sales. However, they always have sales and for those who hit NYC, they are in Queens with an annual sale in Manhattan every winter. I have not ordered from them, but often look at their sales online. Very good prices.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

right link


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I went to this site and they only ship in the USA, its really too bad and I think they will miss out on a lot of sales, so now I will continue to buy from Mary Maxim and other well established sites that do offer international shipping ...


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I just recieved my third order from smileys since I have joined you ladies. I went to my local yarn shop to purchase yarn for a shaw to make myself and they did not have enough in the shop for my project. I went home and ordered from smileys, I could have saved myself the time and travel by searching on line first. I have been very satisfied with what I ordered.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

I've ordered a lot of yarn from smiliey's and have loved all of it. I just make a big order because the shipping is $12.95 regardless of the size of the order. Sometimes, several of us order together and split the order, that makes the shipping not be so much per person.


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

need2know said:


> john71105 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. You can just copy and paste link addresses into your posts.
> ...


Yes. You got it right. It appeared as an underlined download instead of an underlined link because of the way the address is formed. Regards. john71105


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I've ordered a lot of yarn from Smiley's over the years, loved everything I've received and the orders came quickly. My biggest problem (and is it really a problem?) is that I have to spend a minimum of $50, and at Smiley's prices, that's a lot of yarn!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> I sure hope that sale lasts for a few more days. I have to restrain myself till after payday next Monday. LOL Thank goodness I only have the fur kids to answer to, so I can shop till I drop without getting hassles. At those prices it will be hard to make a $50 order, but I think I can handle it, I am sure I can find a few projects that are yummy. LOL


Unless I have read wrong under their FAQ section, it says they only ship to the US so we can't order from up here. Oh well, one way to escape temptation.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

I've ordered from Smiley's several time. Prices are fantastic, as are the yarns. Selections are limited to what they have in stock at any particular time, and the service is great. I've never been disappointed.

HTH,
Linda


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


My mom bought yarns from smileys all the time when I was a kid...they have been around forever and known for their wonderful sales....they do some huge sales in NYC in the summertime. While I have lots of yarns I have confiscated from mom over the years that came from there, I have never ordered from them.....I hear that their service is good. They do have a minimum order.


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Their prices look very reasonable.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Never had an order from there I wasn't supremely happy with! Nobody, but nobody, can beat their prices! Enjoy!


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have bought yarn from Smiley's without any problems. Good values. Another website you might want to try for yarn which has pretty good prices is the Knitting-Warehouse in NY.
http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/?gclid=CJTTl-72tLACFYeo4Aodol26Uw
I've had great luck with both sites.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, I have used Smileys quite a bit to purchase yarn for Project Linus. Always pleased with the order and their process.

knittykitty


----------



## GinniB (Dec 1, 2011)

A great site for frugal knitters. One of my guild sisters orders a couple of times a year and always lets us know so we can "piggy back" on her order. Seems to arrive quite quickly and the yarns are always just as advertised. The site is, however, deadly to any hopes of stash reduction.
GinniB


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

djp375 said:


> I have ordered from them several times. Their prices are the best. The yarn is good quality, just as stated. My only problem is that you have to order so much to get free shipping. I get e-mails all the time. Great Site


I've changed my attitude about shipping lately. With the price of gas, time spent getting to the store and back, and also sometimes having to include a lunch or snack I sometimes feel that its costing the same as having my yarn delivered to my house. Just a new way of thinking for me.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

My goodness, what a sale. Thanks for the info. I think it is worth another topic at those prices. Let's someone comment on success or not. Says since 1935. I might give it a try though I an close to stores. 
Karen


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I have ordered from Smiley's several times and have been very satisfied with their yarn. I have used their Giesha, Peter Pan, Red Heart, Sassy strips and Cervinia. I especially like the Sassy strips and the sweaters I have made with it sell the fastest. So my suggestion is, give it a try. The only draw back is that the minimum order has to be $50.00. They have only 1 postage charge no matter now muich you order. Happy knitting. Norita


----------



## Betty1943 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have used Smileys yarns website and I have only good things to say about it. They filled my orders correctly and quickly. It is a great place to get yarns and I would recommend it ot all.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

OH GOSH! I'm going to NYC Thursday! Maybe I can go to this one! Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!! Now I'm excited!!!! 
Thanks!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

OH GOSH! I'm going to NYC Thursday! Maybe I can go to this one! Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!! Now I'm excited!!!! 
Thanks!
My husband will be so pleased! Really, he likes to endulge me.
We went to see the annular eclipse, and I wanted to check out the yarn store nearby. It was very nice, and I said I was ready to go. He said where is your yarn??? I didn't come here to just look, you need to get some yarn!!
So I did four skeins of buy one get one for 50% off. I got three skeins of Plymouth Zino yarn to make shawls for my mom and me. And one skein of this pretty Premier Yarns Serenity teal tease for socks.
I am a lucky lady. Just think, the more yarn shops I can hit on my trip the more I'll have to buy to keep that sweet man happy!!!! Win Win!!!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

They're great...go for it....you know you want to   


rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, I've ordered from Smileys and received good service.


----------



## greatnana (Aug 19, 2011)

I have ordered from Smileys.......nice yarn, good service, but they have a $50.00 minimum order. I was, unfortunately, a few yards short or yarn for my project, and even though my first order was over $50, I could not get another skein without another $50 order. Made me just a little angry.


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

I have used them several times and found them to be very good. The only problem is that they have a $50.00 minimum order. If you are buying a good supply of yarn or can go together with someone else to meet the minimum, I think they are a great option.


----------



## Joyce Miller-Graham (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought I had read on this site where someone was knitting for mini doll houses items for them. Another person listed a website that gave instructions for rugs, pillows, blankets..

Could you please repost your question and the site that someone left. Thanks JMG


----------



## colbyzmom (Mar 26, 2011)

I totally agree! It's the first place I always look!



Sabyzmum said:


> I have ordered from Smileys, and they are great! My sister and I combine our order to make the minimum, and the super sale prices are outstanding! I love them! Super quick shipping, and everything was in great shape whe it got to us. I think it took all of about 3 days!! I would highly recommend ordering online from them.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've ordered and the yarn is excellent quality and colors are great..... downside? the shipping costs are high, but if u make a large purchase it's better.


----------



## CassColl (Feb 6, 2012)

I have shopped w/smileys yarns for many years. They are in Manhattan
New York. They are at the top of my yarn list. Wish they we're closer, because 
they have huge sales in store. Say hi to Trudy for me. My 2nd best is
Elann.com


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

I have been to Smiley's store in Queens and believe me it is a yarn addict's "candy store"! If you are in the NYC metro area, a side trip to Smiley's can be lots of fun.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.smileysyarns.com/
> Not _new_. I can't speak about the website, but I have yet to pass their store (http://www.yelp.ca/biz/smileys-yarn-store-woodhaven)without picking up more yarn than I need. I love the place! Parking is not easy, but - if you're willing to walk a piece - you can usually find free parking on a side street. N.B. CASH ONLY! Worth a stop, if you're in the area.


Hi Jessica-Jean it is so nice to hear from you again. We sure do miss you on KP.

 I know that Smiley is in NY. Do we have them here in Cda. also?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


I live within walking distance of Smileys. It's dangerous! They have a very nice PACKED to the rafters store. I try not to go there too often. My wallet can't take it. LOL The people that work there are very nice and may even be on here and/or Ravelry. I will ask the next time I venture in.

Anita


----------



## MerryMoose (Apr 29, 2012)

I tried about six months ago to place an order with them. 
It turns out they must think Alaska in next door to Tanzania.
I received an email from them saying they didn't ship to Alaska. 
So I am happily giving someone else my business. It's all
good now.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

www.smileys.com


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I have used it several times. You can get some great buys. You have to order at least $50.00, but that is not a problem and the shipping is $12.00 no matter how much you buy. We go together in my knitting group and order and divide the shipping.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

MerryMoose said:


> I tried about six months ago to place an order with them.
> It turns out they must think Alaska in next door to Tanzania.
> I received an email from them saying they didn't ship to Alaska.
> So I am happily giving someone else my business. It's all
> good now.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No in Timbuktu. I don't bother because they only ship within "Continental USA". Send them a map, pointing out Alaska in Continental USA.


----------



## labfish (Oct 25, 2011)

I didn't see anything about free shipping. Only that all orders ship for $12.95 flat for any amount. There is a $50 minimum.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I have and they work well - not better nor worse than a hundred others. The service is good and if you like their yarns - go for it


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Smiley's is well known in the NY metropolitan area. They sometimes have a traveling sale, and we Jersey girls flock to them. They have a good reputation from what I have heard. 

As for me, I volunteer at a twice a year rummage sale that benefits a local health organization that provides hospice care, and I yarn shop there. I have gotten such goodies as Noro for $5 a skein and an almost complete set of Harmony interchangeable for $15. Yes, really, $15. We never know what will be donated, and we volunteers shop sort of like maniacs.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
This store has be around for quite awhile. The yarn is good but their shipping rate is high. They do offer free shipping on larger orders.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Do they change their online offers daily or weekly? There were a couple of yarns I really liked, but the colors I wanted weren't available. I'm wondering how often I should check to see what new yarns they offer.


----------



## LindaKaas (Jun 27, 2011)

This a great website! I order yarn from them all the time. The carry one yarn that has been discontinued by Lion Brand and was happy to find it on their website and I stockpile it because I use it to make a lot of children's ponchos. So affordable, quick service and quality products. I, too, like others, have a friend that I will sometime share the cost with on an order.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Yes, I have use them often and am never dissappointed. Smiley Yarns is one of the few places I feel comfort ordering yarn through the mail. :thumbup:


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I love Smileys and have ordered online from their internet sales several times. I love everything I have ordered. Their current sale has some of my favorite yarns. At prices starting at $.99 you can't go wrong. Their service is fantastic too.
I just looked at their site again and was trying to justify buying more yarn. Arrrgh. Hold me back.


----------



## babsinchrist2 (Oct 14, 2011)

They are great to do business with I have ordered many, many times from them and have had no problems. Fast shipping too.


----------



## craftingjr (Apr 30, 2012)

I have bought many times from this web site and they have the best sales. You have to buy $50.00 worth each time.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I went to the website. They don't carry Sport weight yarn.
I've checked them all, Lion brand, red heart, Caron, Patton and others.

No Sport weight yarn which is what I use, as I like how they work up and easy to handle


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I found this sport yarn on Smileys Yarns
http://www.smileysyarns.com/cgi-shopper/search.cgi/smileysyarns/ezshopper?user_id=29096-20120504&1_option=3&1=cerviniagenova&database=dbase1.exm&template=template1.htm&output_number=100

Cervinia Genova is a classic sport yarn spun from the finest premium acrylic. Work with a quality sport yarn at a price that defies comparison.

The suggested retail price of Cervinia Genova is 2.50. While quantities last, Smiley's Internet Sale Price is an unbelievable .99 cents. That's 60% off retail and the guaranteed lowest price in America.

Brand: Cervinia
Name: Genova
Made In: Italy
Fiber: 100% Acrylic
Weight: Sport Yarn
Care: Machine Wash & Dry
Packing: 1 3/4 ounces
(50 Grams)
Yardage: 145 yards
Needle Size: 6
Hook Size: G
Gauge: 11 Stitches = 2 inches
Quantity: Depending on size and style order 14 to 18 balls for a long sleeve sweater


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh Yes, I have used this web site for years! They have a $50 minimum order, but I usually combine my order with a friend, and that way we don't break the bank. They send things promptly, and all of the yarn and other accessories have always arrived in pristine condition. Have fun!



rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


----------



## swissknit (Jun 5, 2012)

i had a great experience using this website a couple years ago. the only downside is you must have a minimum order, but it was something minimal like $25 or so. the prices are great . oh, and i also had to return some yarn and it was an easy smooth transaction.any other questions? just ask.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, i just read about their shipping policy....they ship only within USA...will they send you ,in Canada? I am sorry, i don't know much about this but was interested in the yarn and saw you planning to order...Thanks for inf.you will give.


----------



## marmarcas (Apr 2, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> I've looked at their website a number of times. I was under the impression that they have a $50 minimum on orders.


They do have a $50 minimum, but you'll be amazed at how much you save compared to buying the yarn in a local store--even Joann's and the like. Yarn Paradise (in Turkey) are even less expensive, but you usually must buy in lots of 4, 6 or 8 and sometimes you don't need that much of the very same yarn. I have split these types of purchases with a knitting friend. The shipping is by DHL and comes all the way to Calif in 2 0r 3 days. My orders Usually only cost $9.90 for shipping of course it goes by weight. 
With Smiley's you can get individual skeins as long as you 
meet the minimum price anount. If I remember right, the shipping is a standard rate for all.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the site. The yarns are very inexpensive. I don't know what the postage woud be to New Zealand, that may put the price up a bit.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I keep intending to order from Smiley's but forget about it. I know they have fantastic sales. I just ordered the large mystery box from Craftsy, so I'll have to wait a little longer to order anymore yarn.


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have ordered from Smileys and have been happy with their customer service. Quick shipping and emails to let you know the package is on the way.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've ordered from them many times and have been very satisfied with the yarn and the service.

Hazel


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't forget about flat rate shipping!


----------



## onestarfishdifference (May 27, 2012)

Absoluutely wonderful company!! Ship inside of few days. Been to some of their physical sales when I am in area, as well. Any time (rarely) that I have had problem, resolved to my benefit immediately!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, I have. They are FAST with their shipping. Check back often, as their yarns change.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello!
Take another discerning look at the Smiley's web site. They have quite a few selections of DK weight yarn in fibers that include cotton, acrylic, and wool. I"m not sure if their site will sort by yarn weight....I think you'll just have to click on each individual yarn if you're not familier with it. Good luck!



Daeanarah said:


> I went to the website. They don't carry Sport weight yarn.
> I've checked them all, Lion brand, red heart, Caron, Patton and others.
> 
> No Sport weight yarn which is what I use, as I like how they work up and easy to handle


 :thumbup:


----------



## Karenarlene (Jun 29, 2011)

I have made several purchases from this website and am always satisfied with the products. Delivery is fast, too.
Once you have submitted an order, it takes a while to register, so wait.............. Twice I double submitted my order, they recognized my error and removed one of the orders. Great clearance sales!


----------



## babsinchrist2 (Oct 14, 2011)

craftingjr said:


> I have bought many times from this web site and they have the best sales. You have to buy $50.00 worth each time.


That is easy to do!!!!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

www.elann.com is very reasonable,also. I've purchased a lot from them. They are fast on delivery.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


Don't know the link, but just try "Smiley's.com" and see where that gets you. I live in Westchester Cty, NY and a couple of times a year they hold a "blowout" in one of the hotels. They have nice, not too fancy stuff and at quite reasonable prices. Of course I have never finished all the yarn I bought, but they were pretty nice about giving directions to their hotel I'm so glad you're going.
Billie


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


Don't know the link, but just try "Smiley's.com" and see where that gets you. I live in Westchester Cty, NY and a couple of times a year they hold a "blowout" in one of the hotels. They have nice, not too fancy stuff and at quite reasonable prices. Of course I have never finished all the yarn I bought, but they were pretty nice about giving directions to their hotel I'm so glad you're going.
Billie


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Someone else had a post about Smileys earlier and they couldn't say enough good about them. The staff was friendly and knowledgeable, prices and shipping great.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello!
I have used this on-line store for years! They are very prompt in delivering orders, and everything that I have ordered has arrived in good condition. They do have a minimum $50 order, but that's not too hard to do. Sometimes I pair up with a friend and we place our order together so we easily have at least the minimum order. Get on their e-mail list, and they'll send you notices about specials--both on-line and in-store. Their store is in Queens, NY. They have special sales in NYC in various hotels. I understand that they are well worth the trip! Good luck with your future orders! 


rtk1219 said:


> I stumbled upon this website www.smileysyarns.com‏ has anyone ever used it. I might try it, but would like some feedback. God Bless, Oh my goodness, I feel so silly I forgot to put in the link so sorry. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I have bought yarn from Smiley yarn and bee very happy with the purchase. At the time I bought about $100 worth of yarn and made several adult sweaters.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm afraid you would have to fly to New York and that would make the cost even highter. Think you could swing it? Seamus...


----------

